# RollerCoaster Tycoon 2 unter Windows 7



## Kizura (12. November 2010)

Hallo!

ich erbitte zu folgendem Problem Tipps, Ideen oder Lösungsvorschläge:

- RollerCoaster Tycoon 2 + AddOn Time Twister + AddOn Wacky Worlds installiert unter Windows 7
- Spiel startet, läuft im Hauptmenü problemlos und auch im Spiel selbst, sofern man nicht versucht in ein Menü zu klicken
- das Spiel friert dann entweder komplett ein (Auch Strg+ALT+Entf hilft da nicht mehr!) oder beendet sich auf den Desktop ohne Fehlermeldung


Was ich schon erfolglos versucht habe:

- Grundversion RCT 2 läuft, stürzt ebenfalls wie oben beschrieben nach ca. 5 Minuten ab
- Patch für Wacky Worlds installiert, ebenfalls keine Besserung
- Virtual PC, d. h. unter Virtual Windows XP installiert, dort startet RCT 2 überhaupt gar nicht

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ratlos, was ich sonst noch tun könnte  

Vielen Dank für irgendeinen sinnvollen Vorschlag von Euch!!

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend wünscht
Kizura


----------



## Barbarella (14. November 2010)

Virtuelle Maschinen sind in der Regel keine Lösung, da sie keine oder nur eingeschränkt 3D-Beschleunigung beherrschen. Insbesondere Virtual PC von Microsoft ist absolut ungeeignet zum Spielen, es sei denn, man hat ein reines 2D-Spiel, z. B. Anno 1602. Besser geeignet ist VirtualBox von Oracle. Aber echtes 3D ist auch damit ein Problem.

Wenn ein Programm unter Windows 7 nicht läuft, sind die Ursache meistens irgendwelche spieleigenen Treiber, die mit dem Treibermodell von Windows 7 nicht zurechtkommen. Man kann es mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus versuchen, dann empfiehlt Microsoft aber, bereits die Installationsroutine, also Setup.exe oder Install.exe oder wie auch immer die Datei heißt, im Kompatibilitätsmodus auszuführen. Der Kompatibilitätsmodus ist aber Glückssache. Da hilft nur ausprobieren. Am besten mit Windows XP SP3 anfangen und sich dann rückwärts durch die Zeit arbeiten. 

Außerdem wichtig: Immer als Administrator starten. Manchmal hilft es, ein Programm nicht im Standardverzeichnis sondern in einem selbst erstellten Verzeichnis, vorzugsweise nicht auf der Systempartition, zu installieren. Auf dieses Verzeichnis sollte man dann Vollzugriff haben. Damit umgeht man die speziellen Restriktionen, mit denen Windows 7 die Verzeichnisse "Programme" und "Programme (x86)" behandelt.

Meiner Beobachtung nach sind aktuelle hochwertige Grafikkarten das größte Problem, wenn man alte Spiele unter Windows 7 zum laufen bringen will. Irgendwie kollidieren da die alten Programme mit den hochgezüchteten Treibern.


----------



## sammelsucht (14. November 2010)

*edit*

Sorry hab mich verlesen. Dacht du meinst RCT3, nicht 2.


----------



## Kizura (14. November 2010)

Barbarella schrieb:


> Virtuelle Maschinen sind in der Regel keine Lösung, da sie keine oder nur eingeschränkt 3D-Beschleunigung beherrschen. Insbesondere Virtual PC von Microsoft ist absolut ungeeignet zum Spielen, es sei denn, man hat ein reines 2D-Spiel, z. B. Anno 1602. Besser geeignet ist VirtualBox von Oracle. Aber echtes 3D ist auch damit ein Problem.
> 
> Wenn ein Programm unter Windows 7 nicht läuft, sind die Ursache meistens irgendwelche spieleigenen Treiber, die mit dem Treibermodell von Windows 7 nicht zurechtkommen. Man kann es mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus versuchen, dann empfiehlt Microsoft aber, bereits die Installationsroutine, also Setup.exe oder Install.exe oder wie auch immer die Datei heißt, im Kompatibilitätsmodus auszuführen. Der Kompatibilitätsmodus ist aber Glückssache. Da hilft nur ausprobieren. Am besten mit Windows XP SP3 anfangen und sich dann rückwärts durch die Zeit arbeiten.
> 
> ...


RollerCoaster Tycoon 2 ist ja kein 3D-Spiel, von daher sind die Systemanforderungen entsprechend niedrig. Davon abgesehen, empfand ich die virtuellen PCs als große Hilfe, so habe ich schon so manch altes Spiel wieder zocken können, ohne es für immer im Schrank verstauben zu lassen    Daher eignen sich die Microsoft Virtual PCs ausgesprochen gut zum Spielen!

Zwei Fragen hätte ich da noch:

1) Wie beginne ich eine Installation im Kompatibilitätsmodus?
2) Wie richte ich bei Windows 7 ein, auf einem bestimmten Laufwerk der Admin zu sein?

Meine Grafikkarte ist nun auch nicht mehr die Neueste: nVidia Geforce 7900 GS - sollte wohl nicht so das Problem darstellen, oder?


----------



## Barbarella (15. November 2010)

Da hast du WIRKLICH alte Spiele am Wickel gehabt. Und Glück.  Ich habe es wie gesagt mit Anno 1602 auch geschafft, dann bekommt man aber schnell das Problem, daß er beim Start des Spiels die CD nicht findet, obwohl sie im Laufwerk liegt. Die Lösung dieses Problems ist aber ein anderer Schnack.

Wenn das Spiel gar nicht startet, vermute ich trotzdem ein Problem mit der Grafik. Virtual PC emuliert nur eine S3 Trio32. Das ist eine Grafikkarte, für die es noch Treiber für Windows 3.1 gibt. Mehr muß man dazu glaube ich nicht sagen.

Zurück zum Thema.

Ich nehme an, dein User ist Mitglied der lokalen Gruppe der Administratoren. Wenn nicht, solltest du ihn da hinzufügen. Die UAC wird dich trotzdem warnen, wenn etwas auf deinem Rechner installiert wird, vorausgesetzt, die schaltest sie nicht ab (und man sollte sie eingeschaltet lassen!).

Wenn du jetzt sagen wir auf D: einen Ordner erstellst, hast du auf diesen Ordner Vollzugriff. Mehr ist nicht nötig, mit Platten oder Partitionen hat das nichts zu tun.

Du erstellst einen Ordner "Spiele", da installierst du die älteren Spiele hinein. Wenn während der Installation die Stelle kommt, wo nach dem Zielordner gefragt wird, gibst du D:\Spiele ein (oder wo du diesen Ordner erzeugt hast).

Der Kompatibilitätsmodus ist eine Eigenschaft der Datei. Du suchst auf der CD nach der Installationsroutine, typischerweise heißt dieses Proramm setup.exe. Rechte Maustaste, Eigenschaften, Reiter Kompatibilität. Die Handhabung ist selbsterklärend.


----------



## Kizura (15. November 2010)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort - ich werde das demnächst mal ausprobieren *Daumendrücken*   

Da wäre noch eine kleine Frage hinterher:

Rollercoaster Tycoon 2 ist laut Verpackung geeignet für Windows 98/ME/2000/XP; wenn ich das Spiel im Kompatibilitätsmodus installieren möchte --> für welches System wäre dies nun am sinnvollsten?

Da kommt mir gleich noch eine Frage: 

Da ich ja noch die beiden AddOns "Wacky Worlds" und "Time Twister" erworben habe, sollte ich diese dann auch im Kompa-Modus installieren, sofern die Grundversion funktioniert/noch nicht funktioniert? Ich meine, es wäre sicherlich am sinnvollsten erstmal zu testen, ob die Grundversion an sich läuft. Aber muss ich DANN, wenn es denn laufen sollte, die AddOns auch im Kompa-Modus installieren?

Sorry für die Fragerei, habe da nicht allzu viel Ahnung   aber ich kann ja hier auf kompetente Hilfe bauen


----------



## nikiburstr8x (16. November 2010)

Kizura schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort - ich werde das demnächst mal ausprobieren *Daumendrücken*
> 
> Da wäre noch eine kleine Frage hinterher:
> 
> ...


  
Am besten du installierst alles auf einen Schlag im XP-Kompa-Modus. Trau dich.


----------

